# Today's Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Was a long day. I did ribs, pork loin, chicken and fatties. Most of the cook was for someone else. I did a little for us too.
Here is a pic heavy peek.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow !!! You sir truely are the grill master...Awesome feast.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

I will take 2 of those plates for me with some iced sweet tea please!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Nice meat. I did 2 shoulders this weekend. One question. What type of smokers do you have? The one looks quite large. Perhaps a pic of your smokers?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

First pic is what I used for years and still use when I have small cooks to do. and the second is a home made smoker my kids and kids in law made for me this year. I call it "The Beast".


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Can I borrow your kids and kids in law next year? Say ohh, maybe around Fathers Day? ... Great looking beast!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Bigfisherman said:


> Can I borrow your kids and kids in law next year? Say ohh, maybe around Fathers Day? ... Great looking beast!!


I am Blessed with great kids and could not have picked better spouses for them than what they did. Thank God for them.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Thanks Pay. Nice setup. Mine is similar to the old one you have. I mostly do small cooks here and there.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

The stupid question of the week is... what is the fattie???

Never mind I found the answer.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

can i move in....


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replys Y'all!


----------

